# Hey Everyone ! I'm A Fitness / Daily Vlogger !



## Jkan_Vlogs (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey everyone !

I'm new to this site. I'm a daily vlogger and I'm trying to build a presence in the fitness world, tho It's not as easy as you may think ! lol

My youtube channel is: Jkan_Vlogs


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome. Any relation to Joe Vlogs?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Need more test and tren if you wanna succeed my son.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jkan_Vlogs said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> I'm new to this site. I'm a daily vlogger and I'm trying to build a presence in the fitness world, tho It's not as easy as you may think ! lol
> 
> My youtube channel is: Jkan_Vlogs


 you look creepy as fcuk in your avi


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

gay4pay, count me in.


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Selfie stick at the ready


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

@Frandeman Vegmusclez is back. Don't scare him off this time now y'hear


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Doing bicep curls in your mum's kitchen while speaking in a faux Jamaican accent. Not a good start.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

First tip would be get a gym membership so you can actually use some decent machines/weights

Second try not to talk with pauses every 2 seconds with weird hand gestures as if your'e trying to be "gangster".


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

The biggest question is why do you need 2 washing machines


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

i bet youll get millions of subscribers in the future and all these nasty guys are going to regret what they said.....

lol im just fu**ing about. find a new career brother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In ya kitchen.....................guess you could say things are getting kinda serious


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> In ya kitchen.....................guess you could say things are getting kinda serious


 Im just waiting for the video of him smashing a heavy lift then his mum come past an pick it up 1 handed to hoover under in background


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you think this is an extreme tricep workout you should do one with me..........I'll have you bleeding out your eyes


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> If you think this is an extreme tricep workout you should do one with me..........I'll have you bleeding out your eyes


 Blood and Guts it ain't


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I think we have successfully reduced this young chaps ego by a factor of 1,000,000% 

Maybe now he'll get serious with training...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pabloslabs said:


> Blood and Guts it ain't


 Join a gym mate and get some food in ya


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Dem leaning against the wall next to no resistance press up tings are the shizzle!  My girlfriend does more resistance training while mucking her 4 horses out if I'm honest... Do you even lift actual weights mr wannabe overnight you tube sensation?? I think the baby was really laughing at you at the end, well I was at that point! Everybody wants to be a YouTube sensation... Although some people actually deserve it, sadly you don't fit in that category in my humble opinion anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Dem leaning against the wall next to no resistance press up tings are the shizzle!  My girlfriend does more resistance training while mucking her 4 horses out if I'm honest... Do you even lift actual weights mr wannabe overnight you tube sensation?? I think the baby was really laughing at you at the end, well I was at that point! Everybody wants to be a YouTube sensation... Although some people actually deserve it, sadly you don't fit in that category in my humble opinion anyway


 Starts a Youtube lifting channel.............doesn't lift


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

Glad the use of language and accent was mentioned..In order to appeal to the masses, a more generic use of the English language will be needed..yer get me..

you sound like a wannabe dizzee rascal...which unless your a grime artist isn't good...and even then it's clearly a fake accent. Get lifting...understand what your doing..get out of your mums kitchen and join a ****in gym. And eat some food. Sorry bruv but this is truth...The you tube fitness world will chew you to pieces...far worse than here. Genuinly don't give up, but take the advice and carry on...

B


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Starts a Youtube lifting channel.............doesn't lift


 He does lift, there's a video of his back n bicep workout that's three variations on a curl and one back exercise with single handed bent over rows with a 10kg (if that) dumbell I reckon (strong ratio!)

can we get him a set of pink dumbells like physios use?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> He does lift, there's a video of his back n bicep workout that's three variations on a curl and one back exercise with single handed bent over rows with a 10kg (if that) dumbell I reckon (strong ratio!)
> 
> can we get him a set of pink dumbells like physios use?


 Redbull doesn't give you wings....................one back exercise with single handed bent over rows with a 10kg db does


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If you think this is an extreme tricep workout you should do one with me..........I'll have you bleeding out your eyes


 mate he is not far off your size and lifts in his kitchen, just saying


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> He does lift, there's a video of his back n bicep workout that's three variations on a curl and one back exercise with single handed bent over rows with a 10kg (if that) dumbell I reckon (strong ratio!)
> 
> can we get him a set of pink dumbells like physios use?


 I wanna see a vid of him twerking in pink hotpants................will be more believable


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> mate he is not far off your size and lifts in his kitchen, just saying


 Probably a bit bigger tbh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Probably a bit bigger tbh


 i could lat raise him with my left


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> i could lat raise him with my left


 He could be a pt at my gym haha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He could be a pt at my gym haha


 same size lats as @Drogon


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> same size lats as @Drogon


 Bet his rear delts are smaller though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thread went well Op


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

OP you've got some balls I'll give you that :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> OP you've got some balls I'll give you that :thumb


 he send you a pic?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> he send you a pic?


 No & it's been two minutes since I posted. There's still time


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Just watched the extreme tricep workout video, had to stop after 30 seconds. My gf even said she hasn't seen such stupidness in a while, why the hell would an aspiring fitness vlogger show his pillow after a hair cut!?! Joke.

also your boiler is broken mate, not the shower has broken down. Or the water, as you suggest.

i hope this is purely for laughs.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Just watched the extreme tricep workout video, had to stop after 30 seconds. My gf even said she hasn't seen such stupidness in a while, why the hell would an aspiring fitness vlogger show his pillow after a hair cut!?! Joke.
> 
> also your boiler is broken mate, not the shower has broken down. Or the water, as you suggest.
> 
> i hope this is purely for laughs.


 I actually think he's serious... Sad ain't it!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

superdrol said:


> I actually think he's serious... Sad ain't it!


 All jokes aside he needs to take these comments on board if being serious.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Expect him to deactivate his account by the end of the weekend from UKM


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

i wonder how many takes that avi took


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> All jokes aside he needs to take these comments on board if being serious.


 The thing is, he is lean enough that a bulk would see him nicely getting to where he wants to be with a decent gym and nutrition... Not everyone starts from there, yet he chooses to make a log at the wrong time... You watch, he'll join the gym, find gear and come back in a year as a unit... Another fake natty is born...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> same size lats as @Drogon





superdrol said:


> Bet his rear delts are smaller though


 And dont forget the glutes, they've really come along...

PM incoming


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If you think this is an extreme tricep workout you should do one with me..........I'll have you bleeding out your eyes


 watch it drop at 3.25 lol 

OP teach me the moves!!


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> If you think this is an extreme tricep workout you should do one with me..........*I'll have you bleeding out your ass*


 Fixed


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

This guy cant be serious he must be taking the p1ss


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> mate he is not far off your size and lifts in his kitchen, just saying


 LOL!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Doing bicep curls in your mum's kitchen while speaking in a faux Jamaican accent. Not a good start.


 Good incentive not to drop weights though... will feel the sole of his mum's slipper if he marks the lino


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Errrr


----------

